# fishing



## nyorchids (Jul 9, 2006)

as some of yo uknow i am an avid fisherman. i fish 3-5 times a week! i have to get it all in before the baby comes! here are some shots of some recent catches
this i caught yesterday its a 32" northern pike! not too bad and my personal best and for those fisherman out there he was caught on a #4 mepps aglia with a 5' ultralight pole and 6lb test no leader





i caught this largemouth bass today on a senko 5" green wacky rigged it weighed 2lbs 14oz




this also caught today a 2lb 4 ox largemouth


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

Mmmmm looks like dinners gonna be good tonight. Nice catch Stan!


----------



## nyorchids (Jul 9, 2006)

dont eat bass or pike but i did eat mac+cheese for dinner it was good


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 9, 2006)

Looking good!

I've only been fishing once this year, and only my brother caught a catfish. It was about a five pounder, so not huge, but still as fun as ever.

Jon
________
757


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 11, 2006)

very nice pike! my few attempts to catch pike at the local NJ pike lake were unsuccessful. and why does that second bass have chopsticks hanging off it?


----------



## nyorchids (Jul 11, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> very nice pike! my few attempts to catch pike at the local NJ pike lake were unsuccessful. and why does that second bass have chopsticks hanging off it?


lol just weeds


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice fish! I had been doing well last week, catching striped bass and weakfish every evening...nothing big..up to 3 lbs...also a 2lb bluefish...then the tide shifted...seems that this year nothing is biting on the incoming tide (fishing at my summer place out in Cutchogue, LI...at the mouth of a tidal creek in Peconic bay) Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm waiting for blackfish season to open up in the late fall...summer doldrums. keeper fluke in NY this year are so hard to come by it's barely worth going out for them. maybe it's time for me to head out on a bluefish boat for a day of diamond jigging and weight lifting.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice catch Stan...leave some for the rest of us to catch oke:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey Jason- just caught a keeper fluke...while not even trying. Had no luck with blues or weaks tonight (got a 3.5 lb weak the other night) but I was greatly surprised by a 3 lb fluke that grabbed my storm shad just after dark...thought it was a load of weeds...was definitely surprised! Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet! I went half-day fluking last week while post-call...caught 10 fish without a SINGLE keeper!


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 17, 2006)

slightly better fluke trip today...I only caught two fluke (along with a mess of sea robins) but both were keepers, one barely making it at 18" and the other went 4.5 pounds. was 85 and nice on the water with a little breeze, then back on land and the 97 degree/heat index 105 hit ya in the face


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow! what a fluke! 

I admit, I find fluke a freaky fish though...something about it reminds me of the X-Files....


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 18, 2006)

very interesting developmentally...all these flatfishes start off "normal" and then develop that unusual appearance early in life.

I have to say that when it comes to fine-tasting fish from the northeast, fluke are top 3 on my list, along with sea bass and ling.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 18, 2006)

Great! Sunday night I got 8 stripers, all small...and a weakfish...possibly a keeper but I didn't bother to measure it...just released it. I'm back in the city for the heatwave (hey, I have AC here!...) but dying to get back out to Cutchogue....it has been a weird fishing year...very few bluefish, and they are the main thing I usually catch.....normally I catch anything from 1-20 blues in an evening, I've only caught 2 this year......Take care, Eric


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow! That's an awesome looking fish, Marco :clap: 

I love fluke. Very tasty. Makes good sushi too.


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 18, 2006)

that's "mofo" not Marco 

always slice up some for sashimi, I learned of this "korean hot sauce" from some guys on the party boats. based on a korean fermented bean paste, with scallions, garlic, sesame seeds & oil, soy mixed in, it is now my accompaniment of choice for the white-meated fishes.


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 19, 2006)

Oops, sorry Jason. I was getting cross-eyed from studying all day... :crazy:


----------



## Heather (Jul 19, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> always slice up some for sashimi, I learned of this "korean hot sauce" from some guys on the party boats. based on a korean fermented bean paste, with scallions, garlic, sesame seeds & oil, soy mixed in, it is now my accompaniment of choice for the white-meated fishes.



That sounds SO good....


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 19, 2006)

on many of the fluke boats in fact there are some who might bring a stash of this sauce with them, and fillet up a couple short fish to eat on the spot. I can't really blame them either, with these regulations out of control as they are with the idiot bureaucrats who are out of touch with any semblance of reality, but that's a topic for another bulletin board.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn! I either lost one of the largest fish I ever caught, or the largest clump of whatever. Fishing was lousy tonight, as expected in the heat...it wasn't good the past week, with only a small blue the other night and a small striper last night. As I was about to quit, I hooked something HEAVY! I assumed it was a rock, and was ready to just pull my line until it either popped or broke free (I'm using 10 lb test). I felt some give....so I assumed it was rockweed...then it moved...slowly...to make a long story short, I followed "it" to the end of the beach, where the channel meets the bay, slowly gaining line. No runs, obviously not a bluefish, striper, or weakfish. At the point, already dark by now, some friends come by in a boat to watch and chat...finally the lure broke free...no damage, lure intact (a 1 oz Storm shad)....what was it??? Either the most enormous clump of rockweed or Codium I have ever snagged, or a gigantic fluke...I can't think of any other fish that coould imitate a weed clump so well. But it would have had to have been at least 8 lbs...no, not a skate, I have never seen them in this bay...besides, I wasn't using bait....OH well...at aleast got to chat with friends afterwards and share a beer...................Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 3, 2006)

damn that sucks. I wonder if it could have been a cownose ray; people have been seeing them for a couple weeks now and, although I've never caught one, people describe their fight as a tractor pull, steady even pressure (and a ton of weight) without blistering runs. These suckers get big, to 20-30 pounds or more and often lead to snapped lines.

Fishing has been pretty slow in the ocean too with these water temps. Went fluking yesterday off the south shore after my 25 hour call and was surprised with a research study on the boat that made it legal to keep 4 fluke at 14" that day. The fish were totally sluggish though, I use a 2-hook rig and they usually hit the teaser 12" off the bottom, but yesterday all the fish hit the bottom hook. ended up with 4 fish between 15 and 17", which would have been shorts with these ridiculous regs but with the study I had fillets for the table.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 3, 2006)

It crossed my mind that it could be some kind of ray, like a cow-nose or stingray....they have been showing up on the south shore. Would a ray take a lure like a rubber shad? There was no damage to the lure or the line, no signs of fraying of the line....all I had were 2 strands of fine Enteromorpha seaweed, filaments of which are always floating in the tide. My son suggested that I might have hooked the bucket I lost there a few years ago.....(definitely a heartwarming story...the wind was so strong it blew my empty bucket into the channel...a boat came by and we asked them to get our bucket...they said "Your bucket's over here..." and went off.....reaffirms my faith in humanity.)
Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 4, 2006)

I have no idea if they have teeth but I seem to recall they will hit plugs occasionally? (I'd have to look into the fishing forums to verify that one).


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds like you guys are having a wild time of it this summer! 
I would like to try fishing some time. My dad would have liked to go fishing with me I think. We did it a couple times when I was very wee and had a fun time, but I only recall catching eels off a pier on Cape Cod. I have some good memories of that and have been thinking recently (partly due to all the talk here) that I would enjoy trying it again.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 5, 2006)

Fishing is always great.....some people find it boring...but obviously people who make a hobby of watching plants grow are not likely to be bored easily.........personally, I'd put on a lure and cast into any nearby body of water...lures are more active than just waiting with a bait...even if the fish aren't suitable for eating...I throw back most of what I catch anyway. Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Eric, 

Was this what you caught? 
http://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/.../NEWS01/608020321/1006/NEWS&template=printart


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 7, 2006)

I love it! Fortunately, it was not what I caught.....although I wish I could have seen it! There have never been any manatee's out here....my fishing spot is just an lnlet, where salt marsh creeks flow into Peconic Bay...but a few years ago we saw a sea turtle (the real thing, not just diamondback terrapins- the subjects of my wife's PhD research) while fishing...my son screamed out to me...the next thing I see is something the size and shape of a rugby ball sticking out of the water a few feet from where I was standing...it let out a gasp and then ducked and moved on. I was very impressed. Take care, Eric (back on LI tonight...unfortunately no fish....)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 16, 2006)

Now that I know how to send photos...here is an 11 lb bluefish I caught last November in Southold, off the beach on a Krokodile spoon, 10 lb test line....Unfortunately, I haven't brought in anything this season worth photographing...Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Sep 16, 2006)

That's a great and yummy lookin catch, Eric! 

When I first loaded the post I thought, oooh, he's got marshmallows!  
I downloaded your photo to my desktop and used the Imageshack photo editor to re-upload it so we could get a little bit smaller photo. Hope you don't mind. Imageshack will automagically downsize your photo if necessary, and seems pretty easy to use. Let me know if you need any info.  

The fish is still tremendous!


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 17, 2006)

nice gator! 10 # test huh, must have been a blast!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh yeah! Its funny...the beach where I caught it is a regular hangout for these old guys....they hang around the parking lot watching the beach, and don't even bother to fish until they see someone catch something...when I caught that one, they waited until I brought it in, then they all came down...My son also caught one that day, maybe a little bigger...I love using light tackle...10 lb test is still strong enough to hold up, and it lets the fish do all the work...as opposed to hauling them in on a party boat. The beach in that area (Southold, LI Sound) is really steep, so even a 6 ft rod can cast out into deep water. My best so far on light tackle has been a 14 lb blue and a 15 lb striper, also on 10 lb test.....I'm hoping to get more of these guys later in Oct and Nov...I just hope I'll be able to go out there...always easier said than done...Take care, Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Heather! I don't mind at all....when I send photos, should I click thumbnails on imageshack? Take care, Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 17, 2006)

I miss saltwater fishing  I used to fish Great South Bay and an occaisional trip out of Patchouge. When I was little I used to fish for Snappers and Blow Fish. I have a bass pond at home but don't have as much time for fishing as I used to.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 2, 2006)

Boy am I sore.....my son and I took out a charter (something I haven't done in years....) for striped bass out of Orient Point....first stop was fishing for porgies ...to use as bait. The results are here....it did not take long to reach our limit...I caught 3 of the 4. The smallest was 20 lbs! The biggie I'm holding was 33 lbs....also a ton of bluefish 7-10 lbs...I'm aching all over, but it does feel good! Eric


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

damn. Those things are big nice catches Eric. I miss fishing. I miss the stripers and especially the blackfish.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW!
I really need to live closer to the ocean!

Jon
________
Nu50m


----------



## Jmoney (Oct 2, 2006)

nicely done, Eric! those stripers really love those porgies, huh?

marco, blackfish season just opened for NY...the north shore bite starts first, then the south shore...they're waiting for you...


----------



## Mike-RI (Oct 3, 2006)

NICE , And ya got ME in the mood !!! I'll head out tonite off RI beaches. Tis the season now, for good stripers.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy cow! If that's the typical haul I gotta go there. E.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 3, 2006)

Needless to say, stripers like these are not usual from the shore, or even from a boat in most areas....In fact, I've only caught 1 keeper from shore (minimum size is 28"). These were caught in an area called the Race, between Plum Island and Fishers Island..accessible from Orient Point, eastern Conn, Montauk....its a fast moving channel where the a reef rises up from deep water....in just one drift you can go from 80' to 35'...and there are always great fish there. I've done this charter before..its a boat called Casey J, the captain is Dave Darrow. I can't do it often...its expensive, which is why I haven't done it in 3 years, but we always limit out...size of fish varies, but they are always keepers. Usually, the size range is 15-20 lbs.....although one year I caught a 41 lber, while the others caught several 30+ lbers, none smaller than 20 lbs. I definitely recommend a trip to this area for anyone who loves fishing! Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2006)

Is it a party boat, like the ones from sheepshead bay, brooklyn or a private charter, and about how expensive? E.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 4, 2006)

Private charter....costs about $400 for stripers, so it is cheaper with more people....we were supposed to have 4, but the others couldn't make it, so we splurged. This is relatively cheap....most of the other charter boats cost $600+...There are several out of Orient...the Sundowner, Celtic horizon, Brooklyn Girl, Nan-sea....one party boat that does night stripers in the area, the Prime Time, but it always sells out fast...its much smaller than the party boats out of Sheepshead Bay. As expensive as it is, I've seen striped bass filet's selling for $15-18 per lb...and the single filet that I ate over the last few nights weighed 6.25 lbs...Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Oct 5, 2006)

the last time I was able to actually surf fish with regularity was the fall of 2003, bagged maybe 4 or 5 keeper stripers over 10 trips or so. anywhere from 30" (8 pounds or so) to 41" (22 pounds). that was from island beach state park in NJ, a gorgeous pristine stretch of undeveloped beach with plenty of structure.

charter boats generally give you better service and can potentially catch you bigger fish with regularity, but are of course more expensive than party boats. I go to sheepshead bay a lot so if anyone is thinking about hopping on a party boat there, shoot me a PM and I can give you the "dirt".


----------

